# New Autocruise electric problem



## welshwizard63 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi All,
Frustrated new motorhomer in Essex.
Purchased autocruise stardream from dealer ,v.nice van, just over 1year ago that has control panel for all internal electrics.
Recently we found we could not charge either the vehicle or hab batt via this panel as error msg."all fuses blown" appears whilst making annoying continuous beeping noise.
Had to replace vehicle battery, £94,gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasp, as local shop said it had dead cell and we are currently checking warranty at moment yet to find out if it is covered.
I am wondering if van charger and van charger may have killed vehicle battery or was it just a dud original vehicle battery.
Even after new vehicle battery fitted charger wont charge it or habitation battery without error message coming up. 
Dealer says try resetting control panel by pressing button on reverse of panel circuit board but i have not managed to find button as yet.Any ideas?
Dealer said electrics serving the panelmay need to be stripped and sent to supplier for testing this seems extreme.
Has anyone had similar problem with simple answer or is this going to be a nightmare .
Any input would be greatly appreciated at this critical stage.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

welshwizard63 said:


> Hi All,
> Frustrated new motorhomer in Essex.
> Purchased autocruise stardream from dealer ,v.nice van, just over 1year ago that has control panel for all internal electrics.
> Recently we found we could not charge either the vehicle or hab batt via this panel as error msg."all fuses blown" appears whilst making annoying continuous beeping noise.
> ...


There is a serious and known problem with the Autocruise electrics

My Oakmont has had major electrical surgery

Check out the Swift Forum

Or get in touch with Swifts via this site.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

You may need to remove the panel and unplug it and then reconnect, it should then sort its 'brain' out.

Peter


----------



## welshwizard63 (Apr 7, 2010)

*electric panel*

HiPeter ,removed panel disconnected cable and backup battery to panel put back reset time tried to charge veh batt but error msg all fuses blown still comes up?
Any further things i can try?


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: electric panel*



welshwizard63 said:


> HiPeter ,removed panel disconnected cable and backup battery to panel put back reset time tried to charge veh batt but error msg all fuses blown still comes up?
> Any further things i can try?


Hi WW

There are many posts on your problem on this link

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-56-days0-0.html

You seem to have the same fault as myself and many others the way mine was fixed was by replacing the Italian control box thingy?

As I've said earlier this box is known by all dealers and Swifts to be one of the weak links in the electrics .

wups


----------



## welshwizard63 (Apr 7, 2010)

no error messages for 2 days ..........this is a mystery but i hope this good fortune carries on....and on .....and on............WW


----------



## welshwizard63 (Apr 7, 2010)

Forgot to mention that peugeot customer care will not accept my battery under warranty as they did not have the chance to test the battery insitu............

As it was a bank holiday and i did call them and their sales dept. was open but the service section was closed it was a toss up between buy new battery and go on hols or wait till they open next day and forego holiday

The warranty says you have to contact them in office hours but no optionif you get caught out ,out of hours

The better half went for the former and i agreed

Can't have it all ways


----------



## welshwizard63 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi all,
Things are looking up...........we ended up getting new vehicle battery (myself) and new habitation battery(under warranty) but at least control panel is fine and we are using the van loads.
It was probably lack of use for more than 2 months(although no alarm to run it down) that caused battery problem .
Regards WW


----------

